# Palladium filled jewelry



## jimdoc (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a bracelet marked 1/20 palladium filled, and I am curious as to how common palladium filled jewelry is. It is about 25 grams, and I am curious as to my odds of finding any more to add to it to process.
Should I just add it in with any palladium rings I get to process?Or do
it by itself? Anybody have any experience with palladium filled scrap?
I am close to building up enough gold filled to try out what I learned from Steve's DVD.
Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 10, 2010)

Never, in all my years of refining wastes from the jeweler's bench, did I encounter anything that was made of filled palladium. It may not be rare, but it's far from commonplace. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Apr 11, 2010)

I have never heard of it either. Based on the stampings it seems to imply the same quantity of Pd as it would have had if it been gold. 

Hopefully someone hear knows of it.


----------

